# Holding back the water...



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

After a year of record rainfall amounts, it appears the "holding back the water" conspiracy theorist have disappeared.... with the Gulf being so warm already this year it looks like a repeat of last year... let's hope.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Not familiar with this conspiracy theory. Background?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

kzoofisher said:


> Not familiar with this conspiracy theory. Background?


Look up Ron Matthews posts for the last two droughts (2009-2010)


----------

